# A short wait this year!



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got back from Disney with my daughter. Went out and checked on my ENORMOUS ff this morning and we have goo (mostly plug but a nice long strand of clear fluid too) so we *could* be in prelabor. Ligs are soft and udder is filling, she is nickering and biting at her sides. Husband is home and I'm only 15 min. away at the office. My phone broke, so I can't post a pic directly buy you can see pics of Lily on facebook under "naptown Nigerians" ... she is huge. I also have another doe due later this week who is starting to act the part...and we have a front moving in. Stay tuned for babies!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That is quite the belly! Hope it goes quick and easy.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

C'MON Babies!!!!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

of course...now she wants to act like nothing is going on. I know what I saw...she can only mess with me so long. This girl is chocked full of babies.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 145 now ... her udder filled more overnight but isn't strutted yet. A big front moved through too...no more discharge. She does have a partial vaginal prolapse that recedes when she is standing, but worrier that I am, I'm hoping this doesn't obstruct the birth canal any. Since she lost her plug fine, I guess the path has to be somewhat clear, but I've never had one with quite this bulge before.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 146 and a rip-roarin thunderstorm ....she still has her ligs. Her udder is not very full yet (well, it is, but it hasn't changed in 2 days) she does look a little less pregnant today...somehow...not that there's any room in there! Her lil' prolaps appears to obstruct the exit when she lies down...I'm hoping she can kid through with no problems...she doesn't appear to be in any distress though...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Still pregnant...lol


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Waiting on both these girls...in this mess...


----------



## kafairch (Oct 8, 2012)

Good luck on the kidding I am glad I am only waiting for one goat I would be going crazy if it were more.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

The weather is just right for BOTH of them to kid. They're just waiting for you to need to leave for a few minutes... :roll:opcorn:


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Still prenant...we have severe storms headed our way today....hoping the barn stays dry!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Where are you located cause if your anywhere near NH you're in for it.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Indiana...lol. Rainbow kidded at 1 am in a storm ...twin Does!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Lily...is on day 148... not showing any signs.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

This girls really needs to have these babies...she is on day 149 with no changes...


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

This doe is being weirder than any I've ever seen in her progress. It is day 151. We hand bred. She is a FF with a mild vaginal prolapse when she lays down (big bulge but nothing comes through the opening). She is HUGE. Her udder is slowly filling but her ligs still feel like pencils. Yesterday she got up and down, pawed, and for a couple hours would lie flat on her side, extend both rear legs and appear to be straining / pushing about every 20 minutes - half hour. She never had huge rolling abdominal contractions, but appeared to be straining. She even talked to her sides once...but got up in between and ate hay. After a couple hours of this, she stopped doing it altogether. Not being able to decide if she was having difficulty or positioning the kids in a very intense way that looked like labor (with the exception of ligs present, udder not strutted, and no rolling contractions)...I decided to check her cervix. I got pretty far in an didn't feel anything...no second "hole" or wall. Trying to determine if she is dilated or if I just didn't feel far enough (in up to my wrist)...typically I feel something with two fingers. An hour of so later I saw fetal movement on both sides. We hand bred 2 days in a row...and are using the later date to put her at day 151 today. Now...we Did put the little buck back in with the girls 6 weeks later for a few weeks to be a catch buck...but I just can't imagine she is 6 weeks out!!!!! No changes this morning, except for a bit more crusty goup, likely from the lube / check last night. She has had a little white. clear goo for a few weeks, but nothing that looks like prelabor stuff. 

Thoughts? I'm trying to decide if we should take her to the vet or wait an see. She is happily wandering about and eating today.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Now, I have not had a million years of experience, but I do understand your frustration...however, since it's "only" day 151 and she's not in distress, I wouldn't panic--my reasoning is that 150 days is the _average_--some go earlier, and therefore, some must go later. I don't need to tell you to keep an eye on her  but I wouldn't worry unless she seemed distressed, herself.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

That's where I'm at...trying not to distress myself. A local breeder thinks she probably has a really deep cervix. It's comforting to know that can be the case.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it would ease tension, have the vet check her. Better to have the vet know what is going on in case you need him.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Day 155... 2 bucks


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Super cutie pies! Glad everything worked out so well. They sure like to drive us crazy while we wait - but it is so worth it!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats nice kids


----------

